

Massively scalable relational database using TABLE tags and jQuery - nkallen
http://pivots.pivotallabs.com/users/nick/blog/articles/434-now-i-understand-what-they-mean-by-tabular-data-or-building-a-relational-database-using-jquery-and-lt-table-gt-tags-

======
delano
I've really been having a tough time lately figuring out whether people think
hacks like this are a good idea.

~~~
henning
As his extensive suite of benchmarks and product comparisons shows, this
elegantly overcomes the problem of diminishing returns that come with adding
more read-only slaves in a classic master-slave RDBMS replication setup
without resorting to extensive use of non-relational solutions such as
memcached.

Just kidding, he did it cuz it's fun to write cutesy JavaScript hacks that
leak memory like hell and turn any machine slower than a Core 2 Duo into a
paperweight.

------
colonhyphenp
Very cool - this is pretty similar to microformats.org's design principles. I
could see this kind of HTML markup used as an alternative to maintaining a
separate REST based API.

~~~
mtts
Possibly.

But less ambitious: it's actually not a bad way (I think - I don't know enough
about JQuery to have an idea about the performance of this) to do client side
filtering of data presented in tables. His technique, at least, is more
readable than the kludges I've come up with to do that.

In any case, this is fairly cool indeed.

------
okeumeni
Pretty neat, but how useful can that be, surely not scalable; How about Insert
and Update statements?

------
hooande
I think that's pretty cool. Not sure about the "massively scalable" part,
though

~~~
mechanical_fish
"You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."

------
bprater
Thanks for the link to the comments form! :/

